# Black Friday Deals



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Post up if you see anything good. I haven't seen anything good yet. I'd like to pickup a backpack sprayer. I'll take a hand pump, but a good deal on battery op would be nice. Won't pass up any smoking deals on ferts and whatnot either.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This will be a favoirote thread for many people as well as a budget killer!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

uts said:


> This will be a favoirote thread for many people as well as a budget killer!


I'm holding out til Black Friday, have my eye on few things


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

saw on you tube the ego trimmer is on sale today at home depot online.not phone savy so not sure how to put the link


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Here is the EGO link. Today only sale

https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Here is the EGO link. Today only sale
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay


That's a great price on the Ego 580 CFM...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-168-MPH-580-CFM-Variable-Speed-56-Volt-Lithium-ion-Cordless-Blower-with-5-0Ah-and-56V-Charger-Kit-LB5804/303703986


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How do I block this thread from showing up :lol:


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Sorry I didn't the hot deals thread in the Market place until just a minute ago. Still learning all the forum areas,


----------



## JGrove1968 (Sep 4, 2019)

Sprayers Plus has 25% right now. The 105EX comes out to be $192.49. Trying to decide if to get this or Strom/Flowzone.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

JGrove1968 said:


> Sprayers Plus has 25% right now. The 105EX comes out to be $192.49. Trying to decide if to get this or Strom/Flowzone.


Sprayers Plus for me was a nightmare. Two defective units and they were less than helpful when I contacted them. One box came with the wrong battery/charger. What is the opposite of a recommendation? That is what I would give them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Eley Hose Reels is having a Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Volt Lighting is having a nice sale...


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Picked up a DeWalt Drill Driver for 99$ ; 60$ off original price... very pleased 

Blinds.com has 50% off certain shades...


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

groundskeeper 2 rake is 25% off on Amazon. believe that's the name.just ordered. have never tried out since I have different styles of rakes so hopefully that's the correct name


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

ram82 said:


> groundskeeper 2 rake is 25% off on Amazon. believe that's the name.just ordered. have never tried out since I have different styles of rakes so hopefully that's the correct name


I have one and it's a good rake....wish I had gotten one years ago. That's a good price!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Reinder's has some deals.

$98 for a leveling rake
https://www.reinders.com/black-friday?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=black%20friday


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

mowww said:


> Reinder's has some deals.
> 
> $98 for a leveling rake
> https://www.reinders.com/black-friday?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=black%20friday


$60 for shipping on that rake...


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> Reinder's has some deals.
> 
> $98 for a leveling rake
> https://www.reinders.com/black-friday?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=black%20friday


@mowww Thanks for the heads-up on this. I was not aware that Reinder's carried these. I live about 3 miles from a Reinders so I can do the will-call pickup. :thumbup:


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

cyber Monday has the Scott's elite and hand held spreader as a deal if anyone interested. found some leaf bags for myself.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Is there a 2020 thread this year or should we resurrect this one?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> Is there a 2020 thread this year or should we resurrect this one?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24615


----------



## Rpatterson (Jul 13, 2018)

gooodawgs said:


> Is there a 2020 thread this year or should we resurrect this one?


----------

